# Shire Horse - what colour is she?



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to ride a 17.2hh Purebred Shire mare *Lorna*.
Bred at the Shire Horse Park in cornwall,England. I believe her Sire and Dam were both Bay, but she just seems an odd colour?

Her tail seems to sport an interesting colouring. (The first two pics she had a bath so no dirt! except her manky feathers haha)


A little help? lol... i am rubbish at this colour malarky.

Here is some pics:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd go with dappled bay and she has a frosted mane and tail - I await to hear what others have to say. Beautiful girl by the way.


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you! I was mostly curious about her jazzy tail, frosted, what is this?


And haha yeah very pretty,but no manors!


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

shes also got some splashes of white under her belly, I dont have any pics of those but you can kinda see part of it in the photos above


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I would say dapple bay as well... her tail looks flaxen though but her mane isn't... She's stunning!


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

so shes just a bit of an odd bod then? haha


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

abi said:


> thank you! I was mostly curious about her jazzy tail, frosted, what is this?
> ....


 
There are white/gray hairs mixed in with other colours. On the body it becomes roan and on the mane/tail it becomes frosting.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bay sabino. Sabino is what is causing all of her white markings and probably her tail.


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

Dappled bay I believe... and I agree with the frosting on the tail. I'm not 100% on what causes it, I'm afraid. But she's a lovely girl


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very lovely horse! Nicely dappled, too.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Bay sabino. Sabino is what is causing all of her white markings and probably her tail.


Yes, bay sabino, it (sabino) could also be responsible for her belly marking. 

She isn't odd at all for a Shire... Most are still docked so you don't see much of their tail, but it is a common coloration for the breed.


----------

